# HIGH PUNTS



## NorthernWinos (Feb 4, 2008)

We get a really nice selection of recycledwine bottles from friends...[Thanks Pelican] Many of those bottles are very high quality..very heavy bottles with a very large/high punt....I love the look and feel of those bottles, many are dark brown...BUT...They are a 'bear' to fill....


Because of the high punt the little gravity bottling wand doesn't fit real good around the bottom of the bottle....Sometimes I have to hold the wand on the top of the punt to release the wine.....Yesterday...I switched over to the spring loaded bottling wand...It worked better, but only fills a bottle when you are holding it down and it's spring is depressed....which takes more time.


Are any bottling wands better than others??? I need one with a more pointy tip.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2008)

I have this problem too!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 4, 2008)

I have the problem also, but hope to end that soon with my vacuum pump setup....................


----------



## Joanie (Feb 4, 2008)

That makes me crazy too, NW! I can't tell you the number of times I thought the bottle was filling when it wasn't! I usually overflow those! I so hate to waste a drop of hard work! It's one of the reasons I bought a gravity filler.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 4, 2008)

What gravity filler did you get Joan? Maybe a 5 spout gravity filler? That would make short work of a carboy!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 4, 2008)

LOL No, not that elaborate!! Just the Buon Vino one!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats what I have Joan, wouldn't Bottle with out it!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm sold too, Jobe!


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 4, 2008)

NW.
I have many bottles with the hight altitude punt. Since I'm not bottling large volumes of wine at a time and sit on the floor doing so....I rather enjoy having a mountain peak to overcome. A little dexterity, unless you are tasting along with bottling, is good practice. But, some of those bottles do have high, punts. I'll agree......!!! Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Dean (Feb 4, 2008)

I solved this problem with the Enolmatic filler! Joan's solution is about 10% of the cost of the enolmatic though.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 5, 2008)

Dean, did I tell you I was cheap...uh frugal?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 5, 2008)

I kind of sort those bottles out into 'like-kind'and use them all at once...TheN just have a glass of wine in one hand and do it as best I can....The Spring loaded wand did work, but holding it down took more time....I got nothing but time.






Looking at Joan's style of filler with open eyes.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 5, 2008)

I prefer the spring loaded wand because if I have to step away for a minute I can just rest it in an empty and not worry about overflow.


----------



## tcb54 (Feb 5, 2008)

I use this bottler, it doesn't matter if the bottles are punted or not:



<TABLE =Catalog id=products borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center border=1>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =table align=default width="2%">
<DIV align=center>4889 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>



</TD>
<TD width="20%">


Ferrari Automatic Bottle Filler


This slick unit can be used for bottling both still and sparkling wine. The filler has a tapered fitting that accommodates 5/16", 3/8" and 1/2" siphon hoses.</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------

